

Why antivirus companies like mine failed to catch Flame and Stuxnet - TDL
http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/06/why-antivirus-companies-like-mine-failed-to-catch-flame-and-stuxnet/

======
ColinWright
Also reported in wired.com and submitted:

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4054638> <\- Has the comments

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4056096>

HNSearch failed to find either of those.

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3Amin...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3Amine&sortby=create_ts+desc)

That's very poor, and I don't understand it. Brutal though it sounds, SearchYC
really was much better.

~~~
TDL
Thanks for the links, I submitted this primarily to see what HNers opinions
were (sec is a bit too far out of my domain at the moment.)

